# You need Compaq Laptop Drivers for Windows XP



## anuvb101 (Jan 23, 2008)

You need Compaq Laptop Drivers for Windows XP


ASk me ..........................


----------



## juggler (Jan 23, 2008)

post links for xp drives for compaq 6608au


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 4, 2008)

I need sound driver for compaq Presaria C700


----------



## Manvendu Das (Mar 10, 2008)

I need sound driver for compaq V6410TU laptop for windows XP.


----------



## chicha (Mar 10, 2008)

All drivers for XP Pro 64Bit HP 6602Au.


----------



## naveenkumartp (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi,
i need Windows XP drivers for c786TU. please provide me the link.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sude (Jul 29, 2008)

dear naveenkumartp, chicha, manvendu das, cadcrazy, juggler...
and ANUVB101

First of all this thread has been created in the wrong section ie, QnA,,, it should be posted in Software Troubleshooting...

anyway please go to Software Troubleshooting, u will find a thread completely dedicated to LAPTOP DRIVER QUERIES...
the thread's name is *POST ALL YOUR LAPTOP DRIVER Queries HERE..>>*
click on **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92512* to go to the page..

PLEASE POST ALL UR LAPTOP DRIVER QUERIES THERE AND BE SURE TO GET A SOLUTION...

SUDE


----------

